# Removable deck for Gheenoe



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

I haven't seen any discussion about removable decks for small boats. I built a VERY crude prototype for my old Gheenoe out of 1/2" plywood and 2x framing, covered it with cheap outdoor carpet from Lowes, and it works great. It spans the middle and front seats, has a hatch for storage, and pops out to store in my garage. I'm thinking of making a lighter version using aluminum angle as "stringers", epoxy paint the entire thing, and deck paint the top. Any reason it appears that everyone cuts the old bench seats out and does a permanent mod?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Any reason it appears that everyone cuts the old bench seats out and does a permanent mod?


Not everyone does that. Here's my highsider with fully removable decks. 









I did this mod back before Custom Gheenoe started offering removable deck kits.


----------



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

Very cool. I'll shoot a pic of mine this weekend - I chose to deck the middle area (between the middle bench and front bench) to allow the passenger to sit forward, and me to sit in the back. How do you support your decks?


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm with you as well. Both my front and rear deck are removable.


----------



## tw1nny03 (Aug 13, 2012)

Do you have more pics and info on your removable deck? What material did u use? What supports the decks underneath?



> > Any reason it appears that everyone cuts the old bench seats out and does a permanent mod?
> 
> 
> Not everyone does that. Here's my highsider with fully removable decks.
> ...


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

HaMm3r said:


> Not everyone does that. Here's my highsider with fully removable decks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi... Do you have further detail on how this was made.... under structure?


----------



## Gheenoe_66 (Jan 18, 2016)

Do you happen to know if custom Gheenoe still offer the removeable deck?


----------

